# Uber Insurance Enough?



## SocalEd (May 13, 2021)

I'm considering driving for Uber soon and I'm trying to get an understanding of what Uber's insurance covers. 
It seems to be very minimal in California. I really want good coverage while passengers are in the car. However
it looks like the insurance that Uber offers is really not enough? Anyway to get more insurance from Uber?

I called Allstate and they mentioned they don't offer insurance while passengers are in the car. 
Just want to protect myself & my passengers etc. 

Anyone have any thoughts or ideas about this?

Thanks!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Change insurance company to one that offers RS riders; otherwise you are risking a lot if you just depend on Uber. Also note, Allstate just informed you that you wouldn't have ANY coverage while doing RS. Time to drop 'em.


----------



## E cabbie (Oct 24, 2017)

uber don't cover shit in nyc,
i had liability and got hit by a stray wheel @ 65mph, with a passenger on the back seat,
these bustards simply locked me out after i notified that i was involved in an accident through uber app feature,
and upon contacting f-uber,
was told in order to work please send us repaired pictures of ur car.
thank you for ur hard work.


----------



## SocalEd (May 13, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Change insurance company to one that offers RS riders; otherwise you are risking a lot if you just depend on Uber. Also note, Allstate just informed you that you wouldn't have ANY coverage while doing RS. Time to drop 'em.


 - I don't have Allstate yet. I called them to get RS insurance info & some quotes. They mentioned they cover for RS, but not while passengers are in the car? Typically while using the app and driving to get a passenger. I want very good coverage while passengers are in the car. Can Uber offer more insurance?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Uber’s insurance covers pax pretty good, but leaves the drivers to fend for themselves. You need extra insurance offered by your own insurance company. I wouldn’t even think of driving without it.


----------



## E cabbie (Oct 24, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Uber’s insurance covers pax pretty good, but leaves the drivers to fend for themselves. You need extra insurance offered by your own insurance company. I wouldn’t even think of driving without it.


u must be from outside nyc.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SocalEd said:


> . They mentioned they cover for RS, but not while passengers are in the car?


ok, got it. With a pax, going to get a pax Uber et al insurance is in force. But, does one want to just depend on that? It's a risk. Best to be over insured. Sounds like the Allstate is a rider; if you have different auto insurance best you speak with an agent as a few insurance companies won't cover your vehicle at all during commercial transactions. and that would include online, but no active ping. Not good situation.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ok, got it. With a pax, going to get a pax Uber et al insurance is in force. But, does one want to just depend on that? It's a risk. Best to be over insured. Sounds like the Allstate is a rider; if you have different auto insurance best you speak with an agent as a few insurance companies won't cover your vehicle at all during commercial transactions. and that would include online, but no active ping. Not good situation.


I wouldn't report any accident to Uber if a pax isn't in my car and would just file a claim through my insurance carrier. No one will know if you were online doing an Uber pick-up or just circling around waiting for a ping. It's a different story when you get into accident with a pax in a car. Uber gets involved and should cover a pax and you but they will reach out to your insurance company and report it which can trigger your personal insurance policy cancelation if you do not have a RS insurance endorsement.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Don't drive without the proper insurance. Go with a company that has rideshare coverage. The rideshare endorsement adds a bit more to the cost, but knowing you won't lose everything in the event of an accident is well worth the additional cost. Accidents are just that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Selector19 said:


> I wouldn't report any accident to Uber if a pax isn't in my car and would just file a claim through my insurance carrier


have you tested that risky theory? If your insurance knows you do RS and you don't have a rider you are in doodoo if the app was on and you were online. Best to speak with your agent and tell them exactly what you do.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

SHalester said:


> have you tested that risky theory? If your insurance knows you do RS and you don't have a rider you are in doodoo if the app was on and you were online. Best to speak with your agent and tell them exactly what you do.


Well, I don’t have to test it. I’ve been in insurance business for 10 years and I know how it works. First rule: be your own agent and you won’t pay extra. Google can be your best agent nowadays…🤣


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Selector19 said:


> First rule: be your own agent and you won’t pay extra.


wow. Please don't spread that bad advice. If one does RS with no RS rider, they are doomed....eventually.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

SHalester said:


> wow. Please don't spread that bad advice. If one does RS with no RS rider, they are doomed....eventually.


Ok🥴


----------



## Muzzled101 (Nov 8, 2021)

SocalEd said:


> I'm considering driving for Uber soon and I'm trying to get an understanding of what Uber's insurance covers.
> It seems to be very minimal in California. I really want good coverage while passengers are in the car. However
> it looks like the insurance that Uber offers is really not enough? Anyway to get more insurance from Uber?
> 
> ...


----------

